# Would this work



## staplestech221 (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2855801&CatId=2019

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CLRCAS-3LED-N&cat=CAS

i wasent sure because the ports in the back of the mother board dont match up with the back of the case


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Doesn't look like it. The motherboard shown doesn't look like it would match up with most common cases.

The thing is, usually in cases like those, there will be an alternative backplate included in the box with the board. If you look closely, you'll see that the metal backing on the case is actually removable. My Gigabyte brand motherboard had one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2006)

If both the case and MB share the same form factor it will work. And Fox is right, most MB's come with a matching backing plate.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah, sorry to be misleading- I did a little research and forgot to delete the "Doesn't look like it"

Fodder is correct. As long as both are ATX, they'll mount. The deciding factor is the plate, and whether one comes with the motherboard. I would email the manufacturer's customer service department to see if it does.


----------



## staplestech221 (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks alot


----------

